# Unable to access RCI thru WM website



## Firepath (Oct 2, 2019)

For the second day, I can't access RCI. When you click on "Book RCI Reservation Today," and then accept the Terms and Conditions, instead of going to the RCI website it goes to a page to "Rejoin or Renew." Anyone else get past this?


----------



## jrogersok (Oct 2, 2019)

Firepath said:


> For the second day, I can't access RCI. When you click on "Book RCI Reservation Today," and then accept the Terms and Conditions, instead of going to the RCI website it goes to a page to "Rejoin or Renew." Anyone else get past this?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrogersok (Oct 2, 2019)

jrogersok said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m getting the same thing.   Will be calling WM this morning sometime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firepath (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm also not receiving emails for matches on my OGS. I usually have 2-3 per day as I have some that match frequently.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 2, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 2, 2019)

Talked to WM CS; they are aware and working on it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 2, 2019)

Ditto. Just tried less than a minute go.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 3, 2019)

Fixed

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 3, 2019)

Well that only took over 24 hours.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 4, 2019)

Sending my thanks to those who reported the issue!  Thanks also to those, responding here, with follow-up information.  It is working from my side!  
THANK YOU!


----------



## Firepath (Oct 7, 2019)

It is working again for searches (yay!) but can't release any unwanted matches from OGS, just get error message. I hope no one wants Disney Saratoga Springs for the week of Feb 29. I've been trying to release it for a few days.


----------

